# Assassins Creed: Rogue gets remastered edition



## CeeDee (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh, so no Switch? Darn okay, guess I won't play it.


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 11, 2018)

Pity there’s no Switch version and considering the Mario and Rabbids game I’m quite surprised


----------



## ut2k4master (Jan 11, 2018)

booooo, no switch version..


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 11, 2018)

Seriously, another port? /s


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2018)

Game that launched 3.5 years ago is getting a 4k remaster.

Shiet.
They really want to squeeze money out of you ;/

Bring The Saboteur to Xbone/PS4 if you're so keen on remastering.


----------



## Reploid (Jan 11, 2018)

another remaster... hooray...


----------



## T-hug (Jan 11, 2018)

Well this game released the same day as Black Flag iirc, but everyone had made the jump to nextgen and didn't get to play this as it was PS3/360 only, whereas Black Flag was PS4/X1. It was a weird move by Ubisoft.

I knew they would do this and am happy to finally get to play!


----------



## Steena (Jan 11, 2018)

remaster of annual soulless greedy rehashes that's not even a full generation old, of games that ship on broken launch conditions that don't get properly fixed and cost full price plus 83 preorder exclusive versions and microtransaction purchases

but yeah, nevermind that, no switch version? NOW the game is not worth buying, fuck you ubisoft!


----------



## Chary (Jan 11, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Well this game released the same day as Black Flag iirc, but everyone had made the jump to nextgen and didn't get to play this as it was PS3/360 only, whereas Black Flag was PS4/X1. It was a weird move by Ubisoft.
> 
> I knew they would do this and am happy to finally get to play!


I think it actually launched alongside the new AC at the time? Unity? And people ignored it hardcore. Which is sad because this game is miles above Unity in every way.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jan 11, 2018)

wow, people still bitching about certain games not coming to switch? just, wow...

cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Axido (Jan 11, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Well this game released the same day as Black Flag iirc, but everyone had made the jump to nextgen and didn't get to play this as it was PS3/360 only, whereas Black Flag was PS4/X1. It was a weird move by Ubisoft.
> 
> I knew they would do this and am happy to finally get to play!



Yeah, since you can't already have a PS3 or X360 when you get a PS4 or Xbone.
Honestly, that move wasn't weird at all, because if people weren't that hyped about those already underpowered consoles and hadn't bought Black Flag to justify their decision of purchasing consoles with little to no good launch titles, it would have looked bad without the insurance that Rogue basically was. It wasn't necessary, but better be safe than sorry, right?

Regardless, I ain't getting this, since the Switch is left out here... So much for Ubisofts great partnership with Nintendo.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 11, 2018)

2018 IS THE YEAR OF REMASTERS!!

All companies' bosses: how can we grab as much as possible profit for less possible efforts?
Employee: Recycle old games with upscaled fake resolution and sell them to sheeps as REMASTER!
BOSSES: JUST DO IT!!!


----------



## T-hug (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh yeah it may have been Unity @Chary 
I just remember wanting Rogue more as it had more sailing stuff, which I enjoyed in Black Flag.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm glad it's not AC: Unity getting the remaster


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 11, 2018)

Good. A lot of people, including myself, missed out on Rogue due to the generation switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

Added to my list of game to pick up when I eventually buy a PS4.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Game that launched 3.5 years ago is getting a 4k remaster.
> 
> Shiet.
> They really want to squeeze money out of you ;/
> ...


Where's my Doom 2016 remaster


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Where's my Doom 2016 remaster



Patience darling, it's being polished as we speak!


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Patience darling, it's being polished as we speak!


It's on the Switch already. Forget 4K, this one has half the FPS and resolution!


----------



## death360 (Jan 12, 2018)

Great was thinking about buying it since it had become backwards compatible on the xone might as well just wait for this so called remastered version.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Good. A lot of people, including myself, missed out on Rogue due to the generation switch.


But it's on Steam for $20 *before* sale pricing.  And the "remaster" probably won't bring anything significant to warrant the price over the PC version.


----------



## DSpider (Jan 12, 2018)

No PC version? What the hell.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> But it's on Steam for $20 *before* sale pricing.  And the "remaster" probably won't bring anything significant to warrant the price over the PC version.


Why are you assuming that people own gaming PC's in addition to their consoles? They don't, otherwise they wouldn't have a reason to own one. Owning multiple platforms is not a mainstream phenomenon, it only concerns two groups - - very dedicated gamers because they feel the need to play everything and open-minded Nintendo fans because they have no other option if they want to play Nintendo games *and* mainstream games. Most people game on one device, that's it.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 12, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Why are you assuming that people own gaming PC's in addition to their consoles? They don't, otherwise they wouldn't have a reason to own one. Owning multiple platforms is not a mainstream phenomenon, it only concerns two groups - - very dedicated gamers because they feel the need to play everything and open-minded Nintendo fans because they have no other option if they want to play Nintendo games *and* mainstream games. Most people game on one device, that's it.


The smart thing to do if you were to only own one platform is go with PC.  That's just comparing sheer numbers and value when it comes to the games library.  Sure, some people are only looking for simplicity, and they should stick to consoles.  Honestly though: building a PC is not that hard, it's just like Lego.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 12, 2018)

Assassin's GREED, the numbers dont like. 
AG3 sold 12mil uits. 
AG:black flag sold 13mil units. 
Unity which had fans bashing xbox1 900p support made ubisoft make all versions the shite xb1 port sold 8mil broken games.
syndicate, which had broken handrail detection sold 4mil unit. 
And finally AG origins sold 2.5mil units where the map was 99.9% flat sand in an action rpg

yell assassins greed is dead


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 12, 2018)

Xzi said:


> The smart thing to do if you were to only own one platform is go with PC.  That's just comparing sheer numbers and value when it comes to the games library.  Sure, some people are only looking for simplicity, and they should stick to consoles.  Honestly though: building a PC is not that hard, it's just like Lego.


Smart to you. There's a variety of things to consider. If the device is going to be used by the whole family and has to be purchased on a tight budget, a console totally makes sense - it's cheap, it's simple to use, it requires zero maintenance and you never have to upgrade any of the parts. You might argue that Steam is more cost-effective in the long run, except you can't trade your digital games in whereas the pre-owned console game business is as big as ever. Different strokes for different folks - you assume every gamer knows how to work a PC when most don't have the slightest clue about anything that's not displayed on the desktop, and if it takes more than pressing the power button to get it, it might as well be black magic. Consoles sell because they're plug and play, a trained monkey could use them.


----------



## pustal (Jan 12, 2018)

DSpider said:


> No PC version? What the hell.



There already is a PC version: http://store.steampowered.com/app/311560/Assassins_Creed_Rogue/

And this remaster is probably nothing more of the game with higher settings you can already get in the PC.


----------



## dimmidice (Jan 12, 2018)

Why Rogue but not Black Flag? This makes no sense to me.

Edit: oh this is just for consoles. Makes sense then.


----------



## pustal (Jan 12, 2018)

dimmidice said:


> Why Rogue but not Black Flag? This makes no sense to me.
> 
> Edit: oh this is just for consoles. Makes sense then.



Black Flag was already launched to XBox One and PlayStation 4 while Rogue was only launched to the previous generation of the console.


----------



## NatsumiX (Jan 12, 2018)

Never played this one, so i might get it for XBOX.
Only played 2, 3, Black Flag and Syndicate so far.

How good is this one?


----------



## DaMan (Jan 12, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Where's my Doom 2016 remaster


It was announced yesterday.


----------



## thewarhammer (Jan 12, 2018)

T-hug said:


> Well this game released the same day as Black Flag iirc, but everyone had made the jump to nextgen and didn't get to play this as it was PS3/360 only, whereas Black Flag was PS4/X1. It was a weird move by Ubisoft.
> 
> I knew they would do this and am happy to finally get to play!



The same day as Unity, actually.

What pains me is that, besides the game being very good and all the praise, they could have released it years before when it was still relevant.

I'd still buy it, though.


----------



## enhasa (Jan 12, 2018)

Never even heard of this game before.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 12, 2018)

A remaster on a current-gen console... Oh boy. The  videogame industry is so stupid sometimes. And I can't even get another game in the Chrono series, let alone a remake or a remaster. Yikes!


----------



## Spider_Man (Jan 15, 2018)

I dont get why UBI would port this one after all this time.

Personally i favoured the first three, they seemed to have lost the plot since, back then you had an actual story, not just OHH HERE YOU ARE, YOUR THIS GUY SET IN THIS TIME and thats it.

I would have liked to see the first three actually remade, none of this remaster crap which is basically the same textures/models, just a beefed up graphic setting.

I was also surprised for once to see a Dev remaster an old game and it not be coming to nintendo.

And yes for the fans, i wouldnt be buying this for the PS4/XBX1 again as i already own it, i would however if it was an actual remaster and not a shitty port with only difference being resoltion/frames and slightly higher texture quality..... or if it retails for £20 and not £40+


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 16, 2018)

Played Rouge a few years back and it was ok. If this version ever goes to under 20 I will pick it up.


----------

